# Kapsalon



## NewtonCircus

Ik was onlangs terug in België en met enige verbazing zag ik dat het woord _kapsalon_ zijn intrede heeft gemaakt in België. Helemaal vreemd, zo leek mij toch, is dat dit op het uithangbord als _uncountable noun_ werd gebruikt (_kapsalon_ ipv _kapsalons)._ Dit klinkt mij vreemd in de oren en ik vroeg mij af of dit altijd het geval is in Nederland?


----------



## Peterdg

Wat bedoel je, uncountable?

En, "zijn intrede heeft gedaan"? Bij mijn weten heeft dit altijd bestaan in België (en ik ga toch al een paar jaartjes mee).

Wat wel raar is, is dat kapsalon in België onzijdig is en in Nederland een "de-woord". (Ik weet niet of ze het mannelijk of vrouwelijk beschouwen, daarom zeg ik "de-woord")


----------



## NewtonCircus

Nee, ik had dit woord tot voor twee weken nooit gezien in België. Tenminste niet in deze betekenis en ik heb bijna zoveel km op de teller als jij .


----------



## Peterdg

Dat kende ik niet eens.

Ik had het over een kapper. (of een coiffeur, voor het geval "kapper" ook nog een andere betekenis mocht hebben).


----------



## Lilomi

Een uncountable noun in de Engelse taal is een noun die op zichzelf niet vooraf gegaan kan worden door een telwoord en niet op te splitsen valt. Denk bijvoorbeeld aan mayonaise. We zullen nooit zeggen _one mayonnaise, two mayonnaise_ etc. In dat geval zal er altijd een extra zelfstandig naamwoord bij betrokken worden als in: _One jar of mayonnaise, two jars of mayonnaise _etc. Ander voorbeeld: Water. _One water, two water _kan niet, maar door de toevoeging _drop_ kan _one drop of water, two drops of water_ weer wel. 

NewtonCircus, bij mijn weten is kapsalon in Nederland altijd een  countable noun. Meervoud of enkelvoud zijn ook allebei mogelijk  afhankelijk van wat men wil aanduiden. Ik denk dat men in Nederland tijdens het spreken, over het algemeen, minder lang stil staat bij het geslacht van een woord, maar volgens mij is _kapsalon_ officieel zowel mannelijk als onzijdig en dus kan _de/het_ allebei. 

Ik kan me alleen niet echt voorstellen hoe het onzijdige gebruik er dan uit zou moeten zien? Volgens mij komt dit in Nederland bijna of zelfs helemaal niet voor. Of kan iemand misschien een voorbeeld geven?


----------



## Lilomi

NewtonCircus said:


> Nee, ik had dit woord tot voor twee weken nooit gezien in België. Tenminste niet in deze betekenis en ik heb bijna zoveel km op de teller als jij.



Ah, een compleet andersoortige kapsalon. Wel lekker overigens!


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Dat kende ik niet eens.


Vandaar het woord intrede. Het feit dat dit woord ook nog eens als _uncountable noun (_enkelvoud) gebruikt was draagt natuurlijk alleen maar bij aan de verwarring. Ik kan mij de expressie op het gezicht van de (Nederlandse) uitbater levendig voorstellen als de eerste Belgische dame deze kebabzaak binnengaat en naar een _mise en plis vraagt . _


----------



## NewtonCircus

Lilomi said:


> NewtonCircus, bij mijn weten is kapsalon in Nederland altijd een  countable noun.


In België ook. Op het het uithangbord stond echter iets in de trant van:
- Kebab
- Kebabschotel*s*
- Broodje*s* 
- Kapsalon

Ik had hier eerder _Kapsalons_ verwacht . De uitbater is duidelijk een Nederlander, vandaar mijn vraag of dat in Nederland altijd zo is.


----------



## Lilomi

NewtonCircus said:


> In België ook. Op het het uithangbord stond echter iets in de trant van:
> - Kebab
> - Kebabschotel*s*
> - Broodje*s*
> - Kapsalon
> 
> Ik had hier eerder _Kapsalons_ verwacht . De uitbater is duidelijk een Nederlander, vandaar mijn vraag of dat in Nederland altijd zo is.



Ja, in die trant is dat hier wel gebruikelijk. Voorbeeld: "Wat wil jij bestellen? Hij verkoopt Kapsalon, Turkse pizza, Dürüm Döner etc." 

Men zegt (naar ik weet) hier bijvoorbeeld ook niet vaak: "Hij verkoopt patatten/frieten." Wel: "hij verkoopt patat/friet." Het verkleinde meervoud wordt daarentegen wel weer vaak gebruikt: "We gaan patatjes/frietjes eten." óf "We eten patat/friet (niet vaak patatten)."


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Ik zou nooit zeggen "we hebben gisteren kapsalons gegeten", maar wel "doe mij maar een kapsalon".

Mocht ik ooit een snackbar openen dan zou ik voor kapsalon op het uithangbord kiezen


----------



## bibibiben

De medewerkers in de snackbars in mijn buurt hebben het gerust over "twee kapsalons", nooit over "twee kapsalon". 

De zin van Brownpaperbag zou hier worden: "We hebben gisteren _een _kapsalon gegeten."


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien ook wel nuttig om te vermelden: van _countable noun_ en _uncountable noun_ zijn ook Nederlandse tegenhangers voorhanden: _telbaar nomen/substantief/zelfstandig naamwoord _en _niet-telbaar nomen/substantief/zelfstandig naamwoord_. Voor _niet-telbaar substantief_ kan ook de benaming _stofnaam _(_mass noun_) gebruikt worden.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

bibibiben said:


> De medewerkers in de snackbars in mijn buurt hebben het gerust over "twee kapsalons", nooit over "twee kapsalon".



In Rotterdam is _twee kapsalon_ eerder gangbaar. Er is trouwens ook een uitzinding van RTL Editie NL die _Twee kapsalon graag_ heet


----------



## Lilomi

bibibiben said:


> De medewerkers in de snackbars in mijn buurt hebben het gerust over "twee kapsalons", nooit over "twee kapsalon".
> 
> "



Ik kom uit het midden van het land en waar ik woon zegt men ook eerder _twee kapsalon _dan _twee kapsalons_. Kom ik ook weer met mijn gekke associaties, maar als ik iemand in de snackbar _twee kapsalons_ zou horen zeggen, dan zou ik eerder aan twee kapperszaken denken dan aan twee porties van het bestelde fastfoodgerecht.


----------



## YellowOnline

Geheel terzijde: ik denk dat buiten hier en daar in Antwerpen en de grensstreek een kapsalon toch een exotisme in België is (idem voor 'patatje oorlog').


----------



## bibibiben

Het houdt elkaar min of meer in evenwicht:

Gegoogeld:
"twee kapsalon besteld": zes treffers
"twee kapsalons besteld: negen treffers

"drie kapsalon besteld": acht treffers
"drie kapsalons besteld": vijf treffers

"vier kapsalon besteld": nul treffers
"vier kapsalons besteld": één treffer


----------



## Varis

Als Nederlander uit de Randstad komen 'twee kapsalon' en 'twee kapsalons' me even correct voor. 
Qua geslacht: Lilomi hierboven beweert dat 'kapsalon' zowel mannelijk als onzijdig is en dus zowel 'de' als 'het' kapsalon correct zou zijn...maar als native speaker zou ik zeggen dat 'het kapsalon' toch echt compleet fout c.q. raar is. Niemand zegt dat.


----------



## Peterdg

Varis said:


> Als Nederlander uit de Randstad komen 'twee kapsalon' en 'twee kapsalons' me even correct voor.
> Qua geslacht: Lilomi hierboven beweert dat 'kapsalon' zowel mannelijk als onzijdig is en dus zowel 'de' als 'het' kapsalon correct zou zijn...maar als native speaker zou ik zeggen dat 'het kapsalon' toch echt compleet fout c.q. raar is. Niemand zegt dat.


In Vlaanderen is het "het kapsalon", tenminste in de betekenis van kapper. Welk geslacht het heeft wanneer het gerecht bedoeld wordt, weet ik niet want ik kende het helemaal niet.


----------



## YellowOnline

Varis said:


> Als Nederlander uit de Randstad komen 'twee kapsalon' en 'twee kapsalons' me even correct voor.
> Qua geslacht: Lilomi hierboven beweert dat 'kapsalon' zowel mannelijk als onzijdig is en dus zowel 'de' als 'het' kapsalon correct zou zijn...maar als native speaker zou ik zeggen dat 'het kapsalon' toch echt compleet fout c.q. raar is. Niemand zegt dat.



Net als voor Peterdg is voor mij "de kapsalon" bijzonder raar en "het kapsalon" de enige juiste  Van Dale toont inderdaad dat beiden toegelaten zijn. Er zijn zo nog woorden waar het lidwoord verschilt tussen noord en zuid, bijvoorbeeld 'valies': "het valies" in Nederland en "de valies" in België - al is Van Dale niet akkoord met de Belgische keuze.

Er zijn aardig wat woorden waar men keuze heeft trouwens ("het/de aanrecht", "het/de matras") en soms is men bijhoorlijk inventief om desnoods een betekenisverschil te vinden tussen het gebruik met de verschillende lidwoorden (zie: "het/de doek" en "het/de idee").


----------



## NewtonCircus

YellowOnline said:


> Net als voor Peterdg is voor mij "de kapsalon" bijzonder raar en "het kapsalon" de enige juiste  Van Dale toont inderdaad dat beiden toegelaten zijn.


Het is nog vreemder . Veel Vlamingen gebruiken _de salon, _wat eigenaardig genoeg verkeerd is maar nooit _de ijssalon/kapsalon _wat dan weer wel correct is.


----------



## Peterdg

NewtonCircus said:


> Het is nog vreemder . Veel Vlamingen gebruiken _de salon, _wat eigenaardig genoeg verkeerd is ...


Niks verkeerd! Van Dale zegt dat "salon" onzijdig of mannelijk kan zijn.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Inderdaad, je hebt gelijk. Dit maakt het er echter niet minder vreemd op. Waarom zou de/_het salon_ wel kunnen en _de/het ijssalon_ niet.


----------



## Timidinho

Ik heb 2 of 3 jaar terug al een keer kapsalon kunnen bestellen in Antwerpen, dus het is er wel al een tijd. Ook andere landen verkopen het inmiddels her en der.

ik zou voor het gerecht zeggen de kapsalon en twee kapsalon. Voor de zaak de kapsalon en uiteraard twee kapsalons.

De bedenkers van de kapsalon zijn overigens 'mijn' oude kapper en shoarmatent. Woonde daar toen nog om de hoek, maar zit inmiddels in Den Haag.


----------

